# FET on what cycle day???



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

I am having FET next month, i am taking just progynova. my cycles are normally every 28 days give or take a day.
i have been told ET can be done on day 19 to 23. has anyone done it on any day later then19 and got PG??

lisa
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I haven't heard of just taking progynova- I had fully medicated cycles, but I guess if you are having it as a support to improve your lining then they will time the embryo transfer around when you ovulate and the age of the embryo,

I'm going to put a link to a discussion about this that is going on at the moment- hopefully it might clarify things for you, I think if you are really unsure what is happening you need to phone your clinic- they have a responsibility to explain it to you,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246677.0;topicseen

Good Luck,

Livity


----------

